# Hi I live in Virginia



## solarwindsailor (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi All,

My name is Nate. I live in Virginia. I use to commercial fish up in Alaska, and ever since have been in love with the ocean, well warm ocean only.

I am in the process of getting started on a dinghy to learn the wind and taking some sailing courses.


Anyone here in VA that I can link up with to learn, please shoot me an email?


----------



## cudamank (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi Nate, 

Welcome to the board. I just recently got my first sailboat. I look forward to hearing about your expierences, both in Alaska, and sailing.

John


----------



## solarwindsailor (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi John, 


Thanks for replying. I was in AK for 2 years. I was I landed in Anchorage, then took a shuttle out to Homer, then a ferry out to Kodiak.

My original plan was to make it out to Dutch Harbor, but what I learned is that fishing rules have changed drastically. There is no more big money in it even for the gigantic boats because back then they just paid for the fishing or crabbing license and caught unlimited amount for the season. Now they have to buy a share and sort of guess on how much they will catch. 

So what I mean is lets say you paid for shares for king crabbing and paid X amount per pounds of King crab you would catch. That could easily be $200K for a big boat. Then you only catch and make profit of either too little over or under. It is really a gamble and not a stable income plus the bering sea is not a play around ocean.

When I was there I heard a boat sank, hit ice and waves just toppled it. So all these boats have this special life board boat that inflates and zips up completely. I think it was 2 or 4 sailors in it and were found frozen with no injuries inside a few days later. I mean drowning was the last thing to happen , but the hypothermia killed them quickly so for this reason I only like warm because you can jump in and swim if you have to.

Besides this I have seen eagles, sea otters, elk, many types of fish. The captain I was with asked me what I want for dinner and I said I love fish. So we caught a fresh halibut and he showed me how to fillet it. Fresh halibut's taste was amazing. Can't ever get that from a store because it is frozen. By the way any fish you see from AK here in the lower 48 states has been frozen and thawed a million times. I would not buy it. Then the next night we caught Black Cod and oh boy, let me tell ya, this fish is delicious. 

After Kodiak I went to Juneau, AK and got on a different boat. Very small about 36ft. We did salmon gill netting. That is where I had fresh SOckeye and king salmon. We also caught a lot of pink salmon which is garbage fish compared to the two I mentioned. If you go to walmart or most stores you will see they sell pink salmon in a can as if its high quality. Seriously it is low grade of the fishes. I learned a lot in terms of food quality and grade. Now I know what to look for.

I knew some folks in AK. They use to scuba dive to get king crab when they opened the season. They use to drag an open net and can see them walking on the bottom of the ocean floor and would just toss them in the net. The only problem is you need a huge pot to cook it which they did usually in their back yard. 

Brings back some memories


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Nate. Welcome to SailNet.

You might try googling for sail clubs in your area. Inexpensive annual dues and many are racing clubs that go out regularly and need crew. You'll learn a lot and perhaps find a mentor, which is always a fun way to continue learning.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

You can scuba dive to catch blue crab in the Bay but a crab pot is easier. 

Welcome


----------



## solarwindsailor (Aug 28, 2014)

Would yacht club be the same? I only see two in my area and no website or any info. I guess I will have to call them.



DRFerron said:


> Hi Nate. Welcome to SailNet.
> 
> You might try googling for sail clubs in your area. Inexpensive annual dues and many are racing clubs that go out regularly and need crew. You'll learn a lot and perhaps find a mentor, which is always a fun way to continue learning.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

It really depends on the club. There is a yacht club at the top of the Chesapeake that's $50 and has a strong racing program.


----------



## solarwindsailor (Aug 28, 2014)

Yes, pot is easier, but they also enjoyed scuba diving. It just depends. I think if it too cold I would personally use a small pot with tiny chicken pieces as bate hooked in.



Sabreman said:


> You can scuba dive to catch blue crab in the Bay but a crab pot is easier.
> 
> Welcome


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

What part of VA are you in? Closer to DC or Norfolk?


----------



## Jim Magill (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi Nate,
My name is Jim. I'm new here and new to sailing. Where in VA? I'm in VA also.

Jim


----------



## solarwindsailor (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi,

Jim I am in Fredericksburg



Jim Magill said:


> Hi Nate,
> My name is Jim. I'm new here and new to sailing. Where in VA? I'm in VA also.
> 
> Jim


----------



## solarwindsailor (Aug 28, 2014)

I am in Fredericksburg, VA



DRFerron said:


> What part of VA are you in? Closer to DC or Norfolk?


----------



## Jim Magill (Aug 28, 2014)

closer to West Virginia.... but I work in Arlington. There are a few clubs here in the DC area.


----------



## solarwindsailor (Aug 28, 2014)

This club you have to already own a yacht.



DRFerron said:


> It really depends on the club. There is a yacht club at the top of the Chesapeake that's $50 and has a strong racing program.


----------



## solarwindsailor (Aug 28, 2014)

I think clubs are okay besides the fees. Many I think you have to be a boat owner like the cheapeake yacht club. 

I thing this forum is like a club. no need to waste money on silly clubs. There are good folks everywhere. Just have to search.

I remember when I wanted to get my motorcycle license and I did not own a bike. I walked up to this older gentlemen that I new from my job and he taught me on the weekends. Never charged me a penny. His attitude was, I am just helping another member on the road. He built support. I really appreciated his gratitiude.

So I will just keep searching. I am sure there is someone who will love company on their boat.


----------



## Jim Magill (Aug 28, 2014)

Again, I'm new to all this but that does sound a little silly that you have to own a yacht before you can join. Maybe that's normal some places.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

I googled and you might have to extend your range but it'll be worth it. Sail clubs or sailing associations are usually less expensive than yacht clubs.

If you lived near Norfolk it would be a lot easier.  Consider moving?


----------



## solarwindsailor (Aug 28, 2014)

Ahhh, so there is a difference in sail and yacht club. I hate motorized stuff anyway. I am Columbus type mentality hehe. Wind is Free fuel and just follow Bernoulli's Principle making your sail like an airplane wing to produce lift/force.

I may have to move. I will see. What a club you recommend in Norfolk for sailing?



DRFerron said:


> I googled and you might have to extend your range but it'll be worth it. Sail clubs or sailing associations are usually less expensive than yacht clubs.
> 
> If you lived near Norfolk it would be a lot easier.  Consider moving?


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Jim Magill said:


> Again, I'm new to all this but that does sound a little silly that you have to own a yacht before you can join. Maybe that's normal some places.


Not always. There are some that maintain a fleet that members can use. Others will match boatless members with those who have boats. That's how I started before I bought my first boat. It allowed me to see if I liked sailing and then to try different boats before I bought one myself.

You just have to keep your eyes open.

I don't think clubs are silly especially if they get you on a boat. Not everyone is comfortable asking strangers to take them out on their boat and not every boat owner wants to take out a stranger without some sort of introduction. There are always exceptions.

Another advantage of a club is that some have in-club training, you get the expertise of those more experienced and you have a body to ask questions.


----------



## JackCalico (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey Nate. Welcome. I'm new here also. Looks like a lot of new members. I also lived in Virginia for a few years. In the Richmond area. I went to school a couple years at John Tyler Community College back in the mid 90's. Fun times and a great state for just about anything. I liked traveling down to the Carolina's for the beaches, Washington for big city and western Virginia for skiing. Also loved the Norfolk area. Played some ball over there. 

I'm in the market for a boat and hitting up members on this site to take me sailing.  So far a good response. People here are great and knowledgable. Good luck to you hear.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

solarwindsailor said:


> Ahhh, so there is a difference in sail and yacht club. I hate motorized stuff anyway. I am Columbus type mentality hehe. Wind is Free fuel and just follow Bernoulli's Principle making your sail like an airplane wing to produce lift/force.
> 
> I may have to move. I will see. What a club you recommend in Norfolk for sailing?


I was being funny. I just meant that the closer you go to the bay or coast the more sailing opportunities you'll have.


----------



## solarwindsailor (Aug 28, 2014)

Wow I did not know this "Others will match boatless members with those who have boats."

You have just changed my mind.

Which club was this that you joined?



DRFerron said:


> Not always. There are some that maintain a fleet that members can use. Others will match boatless members with those who have boats. That's how I started before I bought my first boat. It allowed me to see if I liked sailing and then to try different boats before I bought one myself.
> 
> You just have to keep your eyes open.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim Magill (Aug 28, 2014)

DRFerron said:


> I don't think clubs are silly especially if they get you on a boat. Not everyone is comfortable asking strangers to take them out on their boat and not every boat owner wants to take out a stranger without some sort of introduction. There are always exceptions.


I didn't mean to say that clubs are silly just the idea that one would require a person to own a boat as a pre-requisite to joining is silly.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

solarwindsailor said:


> ...
> 
> Which club was this that you joined?


I live in Pennsylvania but it isn't uncommon. Clubs everywhere are looking for new members, new people to introduce to sailing. It's how they maintain membership numbers and therefore survive as a club.


----------



## brokesailor (Jan 12, 2008)

I live in Fredericksburg, Va also. I have a 37 ft sailboat in Solomon's, Md. Email me. [email protected].


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome to Sailnet, as you can see there are some very good people here who are always more than willing to help people with all things sailing related. Good luck with finding a place to sail.


----------

